# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  silver tibet dagger

## kevin.feng

tibetian traditional theme: Four Magical Beasts

20th centry, dress is made by a carved thick silver

----------


## kevin.feng

vivid Dragon and Phoenix flying in flowers

----------


## kevin.feng

Lion and tiger with lotus and long-live patterns

----------


## kevin.feng

lucky flowers

----------


## kevin.feng

the pity is that the blade may not be the origional one :-(

----------


## kevin.feng

the head

----------


## josh stout

That is some very nice carving.  Do you know why the handle shape on 20th c. Tibetan things looks similar to Bhutanese things?  I don't think you find that handle shape on older examples.
Josh

----------


## kevin.feng

Sorry, i am not good in tibet sword.

I got this small sword from one of the best Tibetian Sword collectors in China. I have no idea how old it is but definitely not a new one.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liuxing Ma

It's a moden knife, sold at tour market, no more than 10 years.

----------

